# African Cichlids with a Black Ghost Knife



## Phaisius (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey peoples
I have recently brought a black ghost knife and have put it in my 400 Liter Tank with African Cichlids.
I have lots of structure in my tank and the ghost knife seems to being alright for now.
Has any one ever stocked a ghost knife with African Cichlids before and how did it turn out

I also have a Red Tailed Black Shark and a Black Shark in the tank as well as the Cichlids and have been told that the red tail will kill the ghost knife.

So far it has been fine, Any opinions on this subject?

ThanKs


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

You don't say which "African cichlids".

In any event, probably a bad idea. I've heard different things on how to keep them alive. I've had a couple and they died.They do want a mellow tank and do not want to bothered during the day much.

I've heard they only eat live food.... others say that isn't true. I've heard they like to be kept in groups even if they fight (like cichlids), others say you can't keep them together since they interfere with each other's radar sense so they die. Black Ghost are a river species, not really a hard water and rocks type of fish.


----------



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

Probably not a good idea long term...the ghost knife will reach lengths of 12 inches or more and may simply eat smaller africans as it grows, with fish as large as four inches in length being potential targets. In addition, they are carnivorous, a fact which clashes with the diets of many african cichlids (the mbuna that are arguably the most common african cichlids in the hobby are usually herbivores). Finally, black knifes are rather shy fish for their size and the constant, often hostile bustling of nearby Africans could ultimately be extremely stressful to them, especially since both use the same caves to reside in.


----------



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

By the way, I haven't heard about the 'only eat live food' thing. They do seem to despise prepared foods, but live or frozen foods should be accepted if they are large enough (a 12" fish is hardly going to notice a bloodworm!)


----------



## Phaisius (Feb 10, 2014)

thanks for the information guys, i will most likely give him away. 
Good point about the ghost knife being stressed i never really thought of that i just thought he would do his own thing. 
Also they will eat most aquarium foods not just live food.


----------

